# k-mart wal-mart



## Mark

Off to the states soon and will want to bring back some detailing products back.
Do K-mart or Wal- mart sell detailing products as they seem to be the big super markets out there' or anyone else have any ideas the places to shop.:newbie:


----------



## barry theal

Walmart carries autoglym super cheap. I just bought 2 tubs of hd for 21.95


----------



## steveo3002

pepboys , autozone and target is worth a look


----------



## burgmo3

Most wal marts don't carry autoglym. Wal mart sells some nice microfibers and my favorite drying towel is from wal mart. Other than nice cheap microfibers I don't think they sell anything that you couldn't get where your from. Autozones sell a lot different brands.


----------



## Eheis5

I think it just depends what wal-mart you are at....its not really a place I love going lol but my local store used to have Autoglym but nowadays has basically nothing


----------



## pringle_addict

We found a decent walmart in vegas... don't laugh

They had some Megs stuff at crazy prices..we are soooo getting ripped off for detailing goods here in the UK


----------



## phillipnoke

I was in usa a few weeks ago pepboys are quite expensive


----------



## si_mon

i have just come back from miami and i got a few megs products from advance auto parts,its a bit like halfrauds, had a fairly good range of products.


----------



## AllieCB

It really depends on which shop you go to. Wal-mart can range from being the size of your local supermarket to the size of an airport hanger. They can be huge and they'll stock different products based on need. However you can find some things there and others at places like pepboys (usually more expensive) or auto parts. It's America, we like things big and nonsensical, so try everywhere! 

Also k-mart is no longer really in existence.


----------



## davies20

I went to one in florida near some Big mall.

There range was great, Megs megs & more megs as well.

So cheap, i bought 2 claybar kits for something like £12! some gold class shampoo & wheel cleaner & tyre shine. If i could have sent more i would have!


----------



## stevey

Out in Orlando at the moment the wall mart near us is huge but docent stock loads however what they do have is dirt cheap


----------



## Mike Hunt

Walmart on 7 mile in Detroit used to have a good selection and mega cheap in comparison to elsewhere


----------



## rtjc

Depends where in the States you're going, but as many here go to Florida regularly you'll find a few good threads on this is if you search.

And if you're in Florida & doing a decent tour in your rent'a'wagon give these guys a shout: http://www.autogeek.net/

They are in Stuart, FL but will ship to your holiday address too :thumb:


----------



## MadMerc

rtjc said:


> Depends where in the States you're going, but as many here go to Florida regularly you'll find a few good threads on this is if you search.
> 
> And if you're in Florida & doing a decent tour in your rent'a'wagon give these guys a shout: http://www.autogeek.net/
> 
> They are in Stuart, FL but will ship to your holiday address too :thumb:


They are usually internet orders only, but if you want to visit, give them a call. They will give you a tour. :thumb:


----------



## Dan_Mol

Wal-Mart usually stocks Meguiars and Mothers at very cheap prices, in recipes trips I have brought back US gallon Meguiars nxt shampoo.

Some bargains to be had, just don't forget about suitcase weight.


----------

